# Mousies? What are they?



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I think that people in the past have talked about using "mousies" for bait. I never knew what people were talking about. I just figured they are some sort of grub.

The other day at a gas station in Hart they had a bait fridge with worms and "mousies." I opened a carton to see a mousie.

The one that I saw looked like a little, hairless fetal mouse. But I didn't look too good as I was kinda grossed out.

Are mousies baby mice? If not, what are they? Do they catch fish?

Thank you!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

They are not baby mice. 










Yes they catch fish.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks.

The tails threw me for a loop.

I did a yahoo search and learned that they're a larva of some sort of dragon fly.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Holy Sh*T wouldn't that be creepy, fishing with live mice


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I do not think I could use the real thing either, though it would probably work on largemouth and pike/musky.
There are bass baits that imitate mice. Pull a mouse bait over the top of lilly pads and you'll see some action. Actually pretty cool to see em hit like that.
They cannot know what is up there yet they blast through the lilly pads and attack it anyways. My buddy got a bass with a red wing blackbird in its gullet once.
Sorry, off the subject...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

They are the larva of the botfly.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

yeah a live mouse would work great for BIG browns after dark!! iv caught some nice browns on a fly the imitates a mouse. they work great for bass also


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

A couple years ago when i was fishing in New Zealand the locals were telling me that every couple years a certain bush or tree would bloom and have a ton of seeds. The mice would come out and hang by the riverbank feeding on the seeds. The browns would start feasting on the mice that fell in the water. That part i could believe. 

One group of the new zealand version of ******** told me they would wrap a hook to a mouse's back put it on a log in the river and send it out in the current. When the mouse got to where they wanted it they would yank it off the log and the mouse would start swimming for shore. Then a brown would have some lunch.

I had a feeling they were just telling tales to a naive American but over some beers the stories were hysterical nonetheless.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I know for a fact live Mice have been used to fool some of our local river's biggest browns.:evilsmile


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Superglue the hook to the back end of the mouse.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> They are the larva of the botfly.


Actually, I think it's the Drone Fly...

http://www.gollonbait.com/mousies.html


----------



## Fishbum225 (Jun 14, 2003)

I have had mousies hatch in my bait container. The results look like what I would call a sweat bee.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I usually check this stuff before I post, but this time I was totally wrong. A mousie is definitely not a larvea of the bot fly. Thanks.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

TC-fisherman said:


> One group of the new zealand version of ******** told me they would wrap a hook to a mouse's back put it on a log in the river and send it out in the current. When the mouse got to where they wanted it they would yank it off the log and the mouse would start swimming for shore. Then a brown would have some lunch.
> 
> I had a feeling they were just telling tales to a naive American but over some beers the stories were hysterical nonetheless.


I've heard the same story, except replace the mouse with puppies or kittens. And replace the brown with a musky. Maybe I read that on this site...who knows where I heard it.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

We used to catch problem mice around the house using glue pads, if we found them soon enough they would still be alive so the mouse would then be thrown into the nearby pond where after a few kicks the local largemouths would simply explode on um. Pretty cool to watch.

I read an article about Taimen fishing in mongolia a while back. Seems the natives would shoot 3 pound prarie dogs, rig them up on hand lines consisting of giant trebles and piano wire and whip them out into the river. I guess the 50+ pound taimen couldnt resist!!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

kbkrause said:


> Actually, I think it's the Drone Fly...
> 
> http://www.gollonbait.com/mousies.html


You better hope we don't have bot flies around here! I saw a program on the Discovery Channel about them a couple of years back and they are nasty parasites.

A little light reading: http://www.vexman.com/botfly.htm

Zob


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As someone said, mousies are the larvae of a drone fly.

As Rat Fink said, mice can and are used for brown trout. I found one in the stomach of a brown many years ago. I've never used them, but think they would be a ball tossing out into a brown trout stream known to harbor some real "soakers". Watcha think Ray? Some evening on one of our favorite trout streams giving mice a try? Interested?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I used to trap them when I was a kid. Caught a few fish on them but I wasn't fishing creeks with many big browns. Today your can buy them in a pet store & they work just as well, but I kind of feel sorry for the little guys

When we do our overnight I have a couple of other tricks that work almost as good. lol Its getting close!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> Today your can buy them in a pet store & they work just as well, but I kind of feel sorry for the little guys
> 
> When we do our overnight I have a couple of other tricks that work almost as good. lol Its getting close!!!


 
You ol' softy you!!!!!!!

We need a really effective mouse imitation!

Overnight! How do you spell........well...........it begins with an "m".....and it ain't "mouse".........:lol:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rat Fink said:


> I know for a fact live Mice have been used to fool some of our local river's biggest browns.:evilsmile


you really toss mice with your 3 weight? that's an evil backcast...:lol: :evil:


----------

